# [SOLVED] I can't launch The Witcher 2



## sebber91

I seem to have a problem that others have also reported, though their solutions do not work for me. The exact case is that I installed The Witcher 2 in its default location (express settings or whatever the setup program calls it). Then I am perfectly able to open up the launcher and tweak my graphics settings and everything, my AVG has asked if I wanted to block access to the internet, which I of course did not. I granted full access and made an exception entry in the Resident Shield for the entire folder. Still when I press "launch game" the splash screen (the wolf medallion) appears on-screen only to disappear moments later and the launcher reappears.

I tried reinstalling the game multiple times and suddenly it did work so I got to play a couple of hours, but then when I woke up this morning after having done nothing to the config the same thing happened; I couldn't start the game.

As I saw in other troubleshooting posts from Googled results people are advised to play the game at a lower resolution (I run at 1920x1080) and disable the Ubersampling and SSOA (or something), which I did. Still it doesn't work. I even tried downloading somebody's config folder and overwrote my own to see if it helped since his worked fine, but nothing changed except my settings. I also disabled both AVG's firewall and my Windows firewall, still no change.

I saw that Nvidia had released an update for their graphics driver and that they told people to uninstall their 3D-vision drivers, and though it's a beta driver only, I did so. When I did play the game yesterday I managed to run at around 30-40 fps anyways so I don't really care for the performance right now, I just can't understand what is preventing me from playing the game all of a sudden? There was also something about the servers being down and meaning that that is the reason I could not activate the game, but since I was able to launch it after the first reinstallation I don't guess that's the origin of the problem.

I have now written all that I know about this problem and what I have tried. I hope someone can help me out because the game has been fantastic so far, I wouldn't be surprised to see a GOTY edition

Cheers


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Did you uninstall the drivers before this problem occured? You can try to roll-back the drivers to more stable versions. Also, do you run the game as administrator? Right click and hit Run As Administrator.


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

I uninstalled the 3D vision drivers before updating and then I also uninstalled them after the update, but the error also did occur before I updated to the beta driver from Nvidia, so I don't know if that is it. I also took ownership of the entire folder of the game and set both the "witcher2.exe" and "launcher.exe" files to always open as admin so that can't be it either


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Go into event viewer, use the search bar in the start menu. Look at the attached image for reference and see if you can find an event for the game to tell you more about what happened.


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Ok, I found two entries in the log, though I don't understand what the error is - it looks like something in the Appdata folder is the problem but I really don't know :S



Code:


Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: witcher2.exe
P2: 1.0.6041.43456
P3: The Witcher 2: Assasins of Kings
P4: The Witcher 2
P5: 矨ϙ
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Sebastian\AppData\Local\Temp\{2c80254a-13a2-45e5-95cc-c2c5d402bffa}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Sebastian\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab4562.tmp

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 58dbeee2-83d0-11e0-9f92-90fba6474588
Report Status: 0

And the other one says the same as far as I can see. Does this make any sense at all?

There is also a "details" window with some more information:


Code:


+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Windows Error Reporting 
 
  - EventID 1001 

   [ Qualifiers]  0 
 
   Level 4 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Keywords 0x80000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2011-05-21T17:32:59.000000000Z 
 
   EventRecordID 12327 
 
   Channel Application 
 
   Computer Seb-desktop 
 
   Security 
 

- EventData 

    
   0 
   PCA2 
   Not available 
   0 
   witcher2.exe 
   1.0.6041.43456 
   The Witcher 2: Assasins of Kings 
   The Witcher 2 
   矨ϙ 
   200 
   -1 
    
    
    
   C:\Users\Sebastian\AppData\Local\Temp\{2c80254a-13a2-45e5-95cc-c2c5d402bffa}\appcompat.txt C:\Users\Sebastian\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab4562.tmp 
    
    
   0 
   58dbeee2-83d0-11e0-9f92-90fba6474588 
   0


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Perhaps posting those temp files will help more.

Have you tried downloading any patches or updates?


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

I have navigated to the folders in which the .tmp files should be but they have been deleted :S The folders are completely empty - I just tried to edit my registry to show hidden files and folders and the folder was still empty after refreshing it. There is also a specific Witcher 2 folder in the same folder as "Temp" but this one is empty too : /

I did download the latest 1.2 patch but it won't install, it says that the game is not installed properly -_-'


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Tryreinstalling using Revo Uninstaller


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

That's what I did the other times, it didn't change a thing even though I chose to install in the default location instead of my "Games" folder where all my other games are installed. I guess the "express" install is the option I should choose, right? The same thing happened with Crysis 2 when that came out, though somehow I managed to get that one working while installed in the Games folder but besides that it acted in the same way that The Witcher does now


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Well, I tried installing Panda Cloud antivirus and reinstalling the game and now it works all of a sudden :S I don't know if my AVG caused it or the reinstallation did it, it's really weird :S


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

It is very possible AVG prevents you from running the game. Though you must make sure AVG is fully uninstalled. Plus I do not recommend Panda Antivirus.


----------



## Redeye3323

I would suggest Avira as a good, free anti-virus.

However, malware is best left to the experts so we are just stating our opinions (if you want good advice, speak to a Malware Team member)


----------



## Ityy

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Hey,

I got the exact same problem as stated above. My anti-virus is Microsoft Security Essentials.
So.. should I install an other anti-virus to get the game to work? :/

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ityy

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Found the solution!
Download & install patch 1.1 and it works fine.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Hey Ityy,

Glad to here the patch sorted the issue.

I would have recommended patching the game as well since most new games have 1st Day bugs which are fixed ASAP and it is best to apply a patch when it comes out.

-Redeye


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

if any problem occurs again try to launch the game from the .exe file (witcher2.exe) and not from launcher
Enjoy your game


----------



## Tynkky

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

sometimes witcher2.exe loses paul.dll file from .../*game root*/bin. that is why it will not start. re install it and go to bin file. copy paul.dll to your desktop so you can put it there again if the game delete it.

May the force be with me


----------



## sebber91

*Re: I can't launch The Witcher 2*

Thanks for the tips but I found out that my antivirus needed an exception and then it worked


----------

